# Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor’s JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grandson!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

YAYAYAYA! :clap: :leap: :stars: :wahoo: 

I have waited so long. This guy has Flat Rocks Gem, MCH/CH Piddlin Acres Picachu, MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil, MCH Flat Rocks Fox Fire, MCH Flat Rocks Surprise, ARMCH Caesar's Villa CBS Cowpoke +*S +B and more. Yeah, I'm excited! And he has Nonnies rich chocolate! WOOOP! WOOOOP!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grand*

:stars: We'll definately need pics!!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grand*

Oh don't worry! lol I am hoping to bring him home Sunday.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grand*

He sounds great! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grand*

Brought my guy home!!! His name is Agape Oaks GHIR Cadbury *S. He is goregous! The second we came home it started raining cats and dogs. REALLY heavy rain, which was much needed. It still is raining... Whoop whoop! So I will try to get picks tomorrow if I can.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grand*

Ooooooo... I 'googled' him and his is VERY nice! Love that level rump and the rear angulation - NICE!!! :drool: 
When your "tired" of him you can send him my way!! Ha ha ha!! :thumb:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grand*

lol Thanks! He is such a sweetie. I am so happy to get him.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Getting a MCH/GCH Gay-Mor's JJU Nonpareil 3*D 1*M grand*

I posted pictures of him on my website. He is on the buck page.


----------

